# Hilfe: Wie installiere ich WoW "richtig"



## Crothar (24. Oktober 2008)

Hoi, ich bin noch jemand der ne alte HDD besitzt, 40gb =) ... ich löschte leider alle Patchs s im WoW ordner um 3.0.2 draufzuspielen... Platz ist ja begrenzt. Ich löschte auch das WoW spiel und Installiere seit 2 h das ganze. Nun die Frage. Die Patchs zog ich mir alle wieder runter, leider auf meine andere 20 gb Platte, kann ich bei dem Patchen auf die 2 HDD verweisen von wo der Rechner sich die Files nehmen soll. Wenn ja, wie? Oder müssen die im WoW- Verzeichnis stehen. Wie gesagt, platz ist begrenzt und ich kann auf der kleinen HDD nicht mal ebend knappe 7 gb frei schaufeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke im voraus.


----------



## Dunedin (26. Oktober 2008)

Müssen alle im selben Ordner sein glaub ich...


----------



## WAR.Virtus (26. Oktober 2008)

wenn du den Patch seperat ziehst, dann musst du diesen in das hauptverzeichnis deines Spiel ablegen *zB: c:\spiele\World of Warcraft\*


----------



## Flocktarr (28. Oktober 2008)

Also wenn der Patch ein Installer ist wie nahezu jeder Patch dann ist es egal wo der Patch liegt. Hauptsache du hast das Spiel richtig installier. Will sagen das der Pfad in der Registry steht damit der PC weiß wo das Spiel ist.


----------

